# Long 360 Steering Issue



## pickinfarmer (Dec 24, 2021)

I recently bought a Long 360 tractor. I was using it today, and when making a turn the wheels/steering became stuck. The steering wheel is turning very freely, but the wheels won't move. I'm guessing it is the steering column? 

I believe the tractor has power steering as there is a hydraulic arm on the side, though I didn't realize this was the case. It seemed like the wheel was having a little trouble turning before this, if that is any indication of what it could be. 

I know almost nothing about mechanics, so I appreciate any help you can give me! I've got a lot to learn.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Where about is the machine located.??
There’s a fella in RockHill, SC that’s a wiz on them.. 
I send all my people to him.. and he hasn’t failed one yet..


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy pickinfarmer, welcome to the forum.

Sounds like your tractor has hydrostatic power steering. Check your power steering reservoir. If your reservoir runs low on fluid, the pump gets no fluid, and the steering wheel spins freely, but you have no steering.


----------

